# Seguimento Sul - Agosto 2022



## AnDré (1 Ago 2022 às 14:15)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Ago 2022 às 16:32)

37°c agora, que farto estou disto.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Ago 2022 às 20:06)

Boa tarde,
Agosto começa como terminou julho, ou seja, bastante quente. Alguns cumulus para Leste, tal como nos últimos dias.

Máx: *40,2ºC*
Min: *22,3ºC*

Neste momento estão *37,2ºC*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Ago 2022 às 21:28)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, calor. 

Máxima: 32.0ºC
mínima: 21.2ºC
actual: 27.1ºC

Nos últimos anos, fazia 3 ou 4 dias de calor e depois amenizava, mas este ano tem sido cá uma tareia desde Maio, salvou-se a 2ª quinzena de Junho que foi mais normal. Se, chovesse tanto no Inverno como tem feito calor, todas as barragens efectuavam descargas.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Ago 2022 às 21:46)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia bastante quente, mas hoje já não chegou aos 40ºC, embora tenha estado perto. Vai haver um alívio a partir de amanhã, mas ainda assim estará sempre na ordem dos 35ºC até onde as previsões alcançam. Felizmente as mínimas já serão mais frescas. 

Máx:* 39,0ºC*
Min: *19,1ºC*

Neste momento estão *29,6ºC*.


----------



## tonítruo (2 Ago 2022 às 23:43)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Céu limpo.





Temperatura: *19*/*25*/*30*ºC _[min/med/max]_
Humidade: *80*/*36*% _[max/min]_
P. Orvalho: *13*(*18*)ºC _[med(max)]_
Vento: *↓11*(*34*)km/h _[med(max)]_


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Ago 2022 às 09:14)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa noite,
> Mais um dia bastante quente, mas hoje já não chegou aos 40ºC, embora tenha estado perto. Vai haver um alívio a partir de amanhã, mas ainda assim estará sempre na ordem dos 35ºC até onde as previsões alcançam. Felizmente as mínimas já serão mais frescas.
> 
> Máx:* 39,0ºC*
> ...


Eu diria que hoje em dia, a média das máximas em julho e Agosto aí em Arronches, devem rondar os 35°c, pouquíssimos são os dias em que tens abaixo dos 35°c..


----------



## joralentejano (3 Ago 2022 às 17:06)

Davidmpb disse:


> Eu diria que hoje em dia, a média das máximas em julho e Agosto aí em Arronches, devem rondar os 35°c, pouquíssimos são os dias em que tens abaixo dos 35°c..


Sim, certamente que a média das máximas já estará perto dos 35ºC. Como o clima é idêntico, basta verificar as normais de 71/2000 da estação de Elvas que tem as seguintes médias na temperatura máxima:
Julho: 33,6ºC
Agosto: 33,4ºC

O IPMA não disponibiliza as normais 81/2010 para esta estação, mas em Portalegre a média aumentou quase 1ºC entre os dois períodos.
Normais 71/2000:
Julho: 29,8ºC
Agosto: 29,7ºC

Normais 81/2010:
Julho: 30,5ºC
Agosto: 30,5ºC

Considerando também a normal diferença de cerca de 2/3ºC nas máximas entre Portalegre e Arronches, sempre dá para ter uma ideia.
Infelizmente, é a realidade!


----------



## tonítruo (4 Ago 2022 às 01:31)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Céu limpo todo o dia.


​Madrugada​Manhã​Tarde​Noite​Tempo​







Temperatura _[min/med/max *ºC*]_​*17*/*18*/*19*​*17*/*23*/*28*​*27*/*28*/*29*​*21*/*24*/*28*​Humidade R. _[min/max *%*]_​*80*/*89*​*45*/*88*​*36*/*56*​*38*/*76*​P. Orvalho _[med(max) *ºC*]_​*15*(*16*)​*15*(*16*)​*14*(*18*)​*16*(*17*)​Vento _[med(max) *km/h*]_​*↘19*(*32*)​*↘11*(*22*)​*↑13*(*23*)​*↓19*(*38*)​

E assim, @joralentejano, já é detalhe a mais?


----------



## joralentejano (4 Ago 2022 às 02:01)

Boa noite,
Por Arronches, a noite foi fresca e o dia já teve uma temperatura mais tolerável. Algum nevoeiro matinal, que é uma mais valia para o ecossistema. 
Não restam dúvidas de que o verão está a ser horrível quando, mesmo as plantas que são regadas com regularidade e que estão à sombra grande parte do dia, estão todas queimadas devido ao calor intenso. Infelizmente, também tenho conhecimento de pessoas que se têm sentido mal devido a estas temperaturas. 
Nunca ansiei tanto pelo fim do verão como agora! 

Máx: *35,7ºC*
Min: *14,7ºC*

A noite segue fresca e agradável. Estão* 18,6ºC*. 
_________________________________________


tonítruo disse:


> E assim, @joralentejano, já é detalhe a mais?


Sim, a meu ver já é um bocado detalhado demais.  No entanto, cada um é que sabe qual é a melhor forma de fazer as suas publicações.


----------



## tonítruo (4 Ago 2022 às 21:24)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Noite com algum ventinho para ajudar a refrescar. 
Céu limpo e dia húmido, acho que havia uma pequena quantidade de poeira no atmosfera.









Noite: *18*ºC, *↘19*(*38*)km/h, *92*%Dia: *28*ºC, *↑11*km/h, *20*ºC


----------



## joralentejano (4 Ago 2022 às 23:26)

Boa noite,
Por cá, surgiu o nevoeiro a meio da madrugada e que persistiu até ao início da manhã. Como é normal, logo assim que o sol nasce, começa a dissipar-se. De resto, céu limpo e calor, mas dentro do normal.

Máx; *33,9ºC*
Min:* 16,8ºC*

Se o verão fosse todo assim é que era de valor! 

*23,1ºC* neste momento.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Ago 2022 às 11:33)

Bom dia,
Mais um dia que começou com nevoeiro e que persistiu até por volta das 9:30h. 
Assim estava ao início da manhã:





A mínima foi de *16,2ºC*.

Neste momento, céu limpo com *27,1ºC*.


----------



## tonítruo (5 Ago 2022 às 21:54)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Dia bastante idêntico a ontem, mas menos húmido.
Céu limpo todo o dia para variar um bocadinho. 






Noite: *18*ºC, *↓19*(*38*)km/h, *87*%Dia: *28*ºC, *↑13*km/h, *18*ºC


----------



## joralentejano (5 Ago 2022 às 21:59)

Boas,
O dia de hoje já foi um pouco mais quente que ontem. Não deverá haver grande variação nas temperaturas nos próximos dias. Máximas na ordem dos 35ºC ou acima e mínimas nos 18/19ºC, embora sempre a contar com eventual inversão que poderá fazer descer um pouco mais.
Nos próximos dias já não deverá aparecer nevoeiro matinal. O que é bom acaba depressa!  

Máxima de* 34,7ºC*.

*27,7ºC *atuais.


----------



## trovoadas (6 Ago 2022 às 00:00)

Lá para dia 13 volta o Verão! É preciso é calma. Acho que o pico do Verão já foi atinjido mas agora já estamos na fase de desgaste. 
Faz falta algo diferente! Já não sei quando foi a última vez que vi uma nuvem. Nem as neblinas matinais têm aparecido e que eram algo comuns nesta altura. Falo daquelas vindas principalmente de sueste aqui no Algarve e que os antigos diziam que era para "amadurecer o figo".


----------



## tonítruo (6 Ago 2022 às 00:33)

trovoadas disse:


> (...) Já não sei quando foi a última vez que vi uma nuvem. Nem as neblinas matinais têm aparecido (...)


Nos últimos 2 meses e meio choveu mais vezes cinza do que água aqui.


----------



## tonítruo (6 Ago 2022 às 21:46)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Noite bem mais fresca pois às *22h* já estavam *20ºC*, algo que tem sido raro recentemente.
Tarde também notavelmente menos quente que a de ontem em termos de temperatura média apesar da máxima só ter sido *1ºC* inferior.
Céu limpo todo o dia.







Noite: *17*ºCmin, *↘19*km/h (*39*)max, *87*%maxDia: *27*ºCmax, *↑12*km/h, *19*ºCmax


----------



## joralentejano (6 Ago 2022 às 23:37)

Boas,
Em contraste com o Litoral, por aqui a temperatura voltou a subir hoje. Não há nada de relevante para contar, mas não me importava que fosse assim se as temperaturas tivessem na ordem dos 30ºC. Já com 35ºC ou mais dias a fio a conversa é outra. 
Fui até Elvas e como estrada até lá tem muitos plátanos nas bermas, dá para perceber o enorme stress hídrico existente, pois muitos deles já estão quase sem folhas na sua totalidade. Campos resumidos a pó e o armazenamento das pequenas barragens está mesmo em mínimos. 
Um cenário comovente que nos faz ansiar muito pelo fim do verão e pela chegada de chuva significativa, algo que será uma incógnita tanto no sentido de quando a teremos e de que forma será distribuída.

Céu limpo e algum vento de sudoeste. Apenas eram visíveis alguns cumulus a Sudeste, muito distantes, provavelmente na Serra de Aracena.

Máx: *35,8ºC*
Min: *16,2ºC*

Neste momento estão *24,1ºC*.


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Ago 2022 às 00:03)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Em contraste com o Litoral, por aqui a temperatura voltou a subir hoje. Não há nada de relevante para contar, mas não me importava que fosse assim se as temperaturas tivessem na ordem dos 30ºC. Já com 35ºC ou mais dias a fio a conversa é outra.
> Fui até Elvas e como estrada até lá tem muitos plátanos nas bermas, dá para perceber o enorme stress hídrico existente, pois muitos deles já estão quase sem folhas na sua totalidade. Campos resumidos a pó e o armazenamento das pequenas barragens está mesmo em mínimos.
> Um cenário comovente que nos faz ansiar muito pelo fim do verão e pela chegada de chuva significativa, algo que será uma incógnita tanto no sentido de quando a teremos e de que forma será distribuída.
> ...


Off-topic: Vento de sudoeste, sinal de instabilidade para Maio do próximo ano


----------



## joralentejano (7 Ago 2022 às 00:47)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-topic: Vento de sudoeste, sinal de instabilidade para Maio do próximo ano


Ui, seria péssimo! No entanto, já se pode esperar tudo. 
Começam, de facto, a aparecer alguns movimentos nos modelos sem ser dorsal. Vamos lá ver se é sinal de alguma mudança para breve ou se continuamos com calor e mais calor.


----------



## tonítruo (7 Ago 2022 às 21:15)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Sudoestada a fazer descer a temperatura máxima e a trazer uma tarde mais ventosa, interessante que pela primeira vez em vários dias a rajada máxima aconteceu durante o dia e não durante a noite.
Céu limpo.









Noite: *17*ºCmin, *↘18*km/h, *88*%maxDia: *24*ºCmax, *↗18*km/h (*46*)max, *18*ºCmax


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Ago 2022 às 19:33)

trovoadas disse:


> Lá para dia 13 volta o Verão! É preciso é calma. Acho que o pico do Verão já foi atinjido mas agora já estamos na fase de desgaste.
> Faz falta algo diferente! Já não sei quando foi a última vez que vi uma nuvem. Nem as neblinas matinais têm aparecido e que eram algo comuns nesta altura. Falo daquelas vindas principalmente de sueste aqui no Algarve e que os antigos diziam que era para "amadurecer o figo".


Pediste, e o São Pedro obedeceu-te, hoje já esteve nublado de manhã   , tens que pedir mais para o Outono e Inverno,

Boas, por aqui, o dia começou nublado e começou a abrir no final da manhã, a tarde foi de sol.

Máxima: 25.3ºC
mínima: 18.3ºC

Finalmente quebrou as noites tropicais, em 31 dias, foram 30 noites tropicais é dose.


----------



## trovoadas (8 Ago 2022 às 20:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Pediste, e o São Pedro obedeceu-te, hoje já esteve nublado de manhã   , tens que pedir mais para o Outono e Inverno,
> 
> Boas, por aqui, o dia começou nublado e começou a abrir no final da manhã, a tarde foi de sol.
> 
> ...


Lá diz o ditado " Quem não chora não mama!"  
Agora só tenho pena da malta do interior Norte e Centro! Se pedirem com jeitinho faço um "choro" por eles.

Para o Outono/Inverno vou ficar calado senão ainda me acusam de fomentar desastres


----------



## joralentejano (8 Ago 2022 às 20:32)

@algarvio1980 e @trovoadas mandem lá as nuvens também para aqui. 

Boas,
Dias de céu limpo e com temperaturas na ordem dos 35ºC sucedem-se, mas as noites continuam frescas, felizmente.
Previsões animadoras a partir do fim de semana com tempo mais fresco à vista, vamos ver. Bem que podia já ser um prenúncio do fim do verão, mas ainda é cedo. Gosto do verão, mas este ano tem sido demais e já só ansio pelo seu fim.
3 meses disto com dois deles a serem os mais quentes desde que há registos. 

Extremos de ontem:
Máx: *35,8ºC*
Min: *15,5ºC*

Hoje:
Máx: *33,9ºC*
Min: *16,0ºC 

30,4ºC* neste momento.


----------



## tonítruo (8 Ago 2022 às 22:46)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Céu nublado durante a manhã, mas pela tarde foi-se tudo as nuvens dissiparam-se todas e ficou céu limpo. 
Pelo menos, outro dia fresco, nem parece que estamos no primeiro terço de Agosto! 









Noite: *18*ºCmin, *↘11*km/h, *90*%maxDia: *24*ºCmax, *↗15*km/h (*41*)max


----------



## tonítruo (9 Ago 2022 às 21:58)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Dia calmo e o céu praticamente limpo, apenas com uma mini-linha de alto-cúmulos que foi atravessando o céu ao longo do dia.






Noite: *17*ºCmin, *↓16*km/h (*32*)maxDia: *26*ºCmax, *↑10*km/h


----------



## joralentejano (9 Ago 2022 às 21:59)

Boa noite,
Alguns indícios de instabilidade ao final da tarde por aqui, mas nada de especial. Aquilo que tenho a assinalar é que há pouco vi um relâmpago. Menos mal!  Algumas poeiras presentes.
Pequenas células, de curta duração, a progredirem para Norte, em Espanha:









De resto, o dia começou bem, com um ambiente fresco, mas depressa aqueceu. Subida notável em relação ao dia de ontem.

Máx: *37,2ºC*
Min: *15,5ºC*

Neste momento estão *29,4ºC. *Ambiente abafado, mesmo típico de trovoadas.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (9 Ago 2022 às 22:00)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa noite,
> Alguns indícios de instabilidade ao final da tarde por aqui, mas nada de especial. Aquilo que tenho a assinalar é que há pouco vi um relâmpago. Menos mal!  Algumas poeiras presentes.
> Pequenas células, de curta duração, a progredirem para Norte, em Espanha:
> 
> ...


Já agora conseguiste perceber se eram de base baixa ou alta?


----------



## joralentejano (9 Ago 2022 às 22:10)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Já agora conseguiste perceber se eram de base baixa ou alta?


A mim pareceram-me de base baixa, mas não sou muito entendido no assunto, para ser sincero.


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2022 às 22:13)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Já agora conseguiste perceber se eram de base baixa ou alta?





joralentejano disse:


> A mim pareceram-me de base baixa, mas não sou muito entendido no assunto, para ser sincero.



Pelo que vejo nas fotos parecem-me de base algo alta, tipo Castellanus (Altocumulus), mas volumosos.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Ago 2022 às 23:31)

Boa noite, alguns relâmpagos e já se começam a ouvir alguns trovões do lado espanhol.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Ago 2022 às 23:53)

Daqui não ouvi nada ainda, talvez só indo à janela, mas parece que andam pequenas bolsas de festa em volta  Desde que não seja para causar ou piorar incêndios...


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Ago 2022 às 23:56)

SpiderVV disse:


> Daqui não ouvi nada ainda, talvez só indo à janela, mas parece que andam pequenas bolsas de festa em volta  Desde que não seja para causar ou piorar incêndios...


Os relâmpagos vêm -se bem daqui, já tinha saudades, embora esteja tudo mais em Espanha.


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Ago 2022 às 00:00)

Trovoada para a vossa zona de Portalegre


----------



## joralentejano (10 Ago 2022 às 00:15)

Cadência de relâmpagos bastante significativa. Há pouco caíram uns pingos com um eco azul aqui, portanto, à partida as trovoadas não serão secas, o que é bom.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Ago 2022 às 00:18)

A maioria já do lado de Espanha, daqui nem da janela ouço nada, e só tenho vista para SW onde está tudo praticamente limpo portanto


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Ago 2022 às 00:26)

joralentejano disse:


> Cadência de relâmpagos bastante significativa. Há pouco caíram uns pingos com um eco azul aqui, portanto, à partida as trovoadas não serão secas, o que é bom.


Ouvi dizer pelo ipma que trará bastante granizo, este ano já tivemos muita chuva forte e granizo que destruiu muito a agricultura. Veremos como vai ser o dia de hoje


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Ago 2022 às 00:37)

Está lançado aviso de trovoada mas ainda só aparece no mapa pequeno. Em cima da hora... não sei se vai haver mais alguma coisa para estes lados até amanhã. Rebentou ainda mais em Espanha.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Ago 2022 às 00:43)

SpiderVV disse:


> Está lançado aviso de trovoada mas ainda só aparece no mapa pequeno. Em cima da hora... não sei se vai haver mais alguma coisa para estes lados até amanhã. Rebentou ainda mais em Espanha.


Não me parece que venha mais nada, acho que o aviso não tem sentido, agora as células vao progredindo para norte ..


----------



## joralentejano (10 Ago 2022 às 00:52)

Deixo uns pequenos vídeos com alguns relâmpagos que consegui apanhar. A qualidade é que não é a melhor, mas sem câmaras próprias já se sabe que é assim.


Nestes dois dá para perceber a cadência elevada. Pequenos flashs constantes entre as duas torres, tem que se estar com atenção para serem visíveis grande parte.


Já não se vê nada daqui. Agora a tendência é ir cada vez mais para norte, mas mesmo assim já me surpreendeu, pois não esperava.

*24,6ºC *neste momento.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Ago 2022 às 19:33)

Boa tarde,
Dia com alguns cumulus, poeiras e bastante quente. Hoje não refrescou muito durante a noite e, portanto, as casas já estão um forno novamente. A partir de domingo as temperaturas vão saber pela vida.

Máx: *36,4ºC*
Min: *22,7ºC*

Neste momento estão* 32,4ºC*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Ago 2022 às 20:11)

Boas, por aqui, dia começou nublado e depois abriu.

Máxima: 23.8ºC
mínima: 20.6ºC
actual: 22.6ºC

Está mesmo bom


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Ago 2022 às 21:12)

Boas, por aqui, dia de sol e mais quente.

Máxima: 25.8ºC
mínima: 16.3ºC


----------



## joralentejano (12 Ago 2022 às 01:10)

Boa noite,
Por Arronches, a noite já foi novamente mais fresca. De resto, dia de céu limpo e a temperatura máxima continua sem grande variação.

Máx: *35,2ºC*
Min: *16,6ºC*

A noite de super Lua segue agradável. *20,7ºC* atuais com vento fraco.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Ago 2022 às 13:30)

Este mês de Agosto está de certa forma a fazer as pazes...pelo menos comigo !
Dias agradáveis que não chegam aos 30°c e noites com 16/17°c que sem vento tornam-se espetaculares.
Ontem na feira medieval de Silves, sem vento, com humidade no ar, temperatura abaixo de 20°c e a super lua de Agosto no céu era o cenário idílico!

Entretanto em teoria ainda falta muito Verão pela frente e parece que será uma espécie de carrosel com altos e baixos. A segunda quinzena talvez mais quente o que é  relativo pois existem regiões que ainda mal tiveram tréguas .
Amanhã talvez caiam umas gotas...


----------



## tonítruo (12 Ago 2022 às 13:43)

trovoadas disse:


> Amanhã talvez caiam umas gotas...


O ECMWF está a prever festival já há alguns dias, mas não sei o quão fiável é...


----------



## tonítruo (12 Ago 2022 às 20:45)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Dia que foi aquecendo progressivamente fazendo com que o final da tarde atingisse a temperatura máxima que foi notavelmente mais elevada do que nos dias anteriores.
Céu com uma "neblina de poeira".







Noite: *18*ºCmin, *↓20*km/h (*37*)maxDia: *29*ºCmax, *↑11*km/h


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Ago 2022 às 20:49)

trovoadas disse:


> Este mês de Agosto está de certa forma a fazer as pazes...pelo menos comigo !
> Dias agradáveis que não chegam aos 30°c e noites com 16/17°c que sem vento tornam-se espetaculares.
> Ontem na feira medieval de Silves, sem vento, com humidade no ar, temperatura abaixo de 20°c e a super lua de Agosto no céu era o cenário idílico!
> 
> ...


Umas gotas de lama com a poeira que está. 

Foste ver as moiras encantadas, quando fui em 2019 vi umas quantas. 

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu com poeira e mais quente.

Máxima: 28.5ºC
mínima: 18.0ºC


----------



## tonítruo (12 Ago 2022 às 21:01)

Nebulosidade convectiva a chegar ao Algarve.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Ago 2022 às 21:42)

Eu quero é
Onde estão elas?
Tudo calmo por aqui mas andam prai umas nuvens convectivas...


----------



## tonítruo (12 Ago 2022 às 21:52)

trovoadas disse:


> Eu quero é
> Onde estão elas?
> Tudo calmo por aqui mas andam prai umas nuvens convectivas...


Sim, mas não me parece que acontecerá nada de significativo parece-me que apenas serão aguaceiros de virga com um relâmpago ou outro...


----------



## GoN_dC (12 Ago 2022 às 21:55)

Em Portimão ainda caiu um aguaceiro curto, mas com alguma intensidade. Alguns relâmpagos ao longe, mas não ouvi trovoada.


----------



## marcoguarda (12 Ago 2022 às 22:48)

Estou a caminho do Algarve e estou a apanhar chuva e vejo relâmpagos para sul! Bem bonito!


----------



## StormRic (12 Ago 2022 às 22:48)

tonítruo disse:


> Sim, mas não me parece que acontecerá nada de significativo parece-me que apenas serão aguaceiros de virga com um relâmpago ou outro...





GoN_dC disse:


> Em Portimão ainda caiu um aguaceiro curto, mas com alguma intensidade. Alguns relâmpagos ao longe, mas não ouvi trovoada.



Até ao momento as descargas têm sido escassas e entre nuvens. Nenhuma nuvem-solo registada.
Estas células, cujos ecos pelo radar de Coruche mostram topos nos 12 km, foram as responsáveis pelas descargas no Baixo Alentejo.








Nas células que vinham e vêm de sudoeste, as DEAnão chegaram a terra.

No radar dinâmico não vale a pena procurar ecos significativos devido à distância ao radar, 150 Km a > 200 Km. Só são visíveis as altitudes superiores a 2 Km ou mesmo 3 Km.


----------



## StormRic (12 Ago 2022 às 22:49)

marcoguarda disse:


> Estou a caminho do Algarve e estou a apanhar chuva e trovoada para sul! Bem bonito!



Mais precisamente em que local neste momento, se puderes dizer?


----------



## marcoguarda (12 Ago 2022 às 22:51)

Acabei de passar a área de serviço de Almodovar. As pingas são incrivelmente grossas mas poucas


----------



## tonítruo (12 Ago 2022 às 22:56)

StormRic disse:


> Até ao momento as descargas têm sido escassas e entre nuvens. Nenhuma nuvem-solo registada.


Vi um nuvem-solo ainda há pouco, acho que ouvi o trovão mas não tenho a certeza havia uma rajada a fazer barulho ao mesmo tempo.


----------



## StormRic (12 Ago 2022 às 22:56)

marcoguarda disse:


> Acabei de passar a área de serviço de Almodovar. As pingas são incrivelmente grossas mas poucas



Não esquecendo que não existe eco do radar nos pelo menos 2 Km acima do solo, esses pingos terão provindo desta célula:


----------



## StormRic (12 Ago 2022 às 22:59)

tonítruo disse:


> Vi um nuvem-solo ainda há pouco, acho que ouvi o trovão mas não tenho a certeza havia uma rajada a fazer barulho ao mesmo tempo.



 cá está ela, a primeira nuvem-solo, negativa:






O trovão deve ter chegado quase um minuto depois do avistamento da descarga.


----------



## tonítruo (12 Ago 2022 às 23:06)

Estas células estão com um movimento muito rápido, não?


----------



## ecobcg (12 Ago 2022 às 23:14)

Fraquito... mas deu para lavar as vistas.. 
Meses depois, e o radar de Loulé ainda continua off...


----------



## tonítruo (13 Ago 2022 às 01:03)

Que belo espetáculo que houve por aqui 
3 ou 4 células seguidas com relâmpagos que passaram perto, ainda levei com algumas gotas mas muito pouco.


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2022 às 01:07)

Esta linha de ecos de células em movimento longitudinal para NE mal tem sido detectada pelas estações da rede IPMA.
Na verdade, acumulados de precipitação só há 0,1 mm em Neves Corvo (Castro Verde).






Mas nos registos de DEA sim, estas por exemplo podem ser já consideradas perigosas, se caem em terreno propício a ignições:


----------



## tonítruo (13 Ago 2022 às 01:10)

StormRic disse:


> Esta linha de ecos de células em movimento longitudinal para NE mal tem sido detectada pelas estações da rede IPMA.
> Na verdade, acumulados de precipitação só há 0,1 mm em Neves Corvo (Castro Verde).


A EMA de Albufeira registou *0.1*mm


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2022 às 01:24)

tonítruo disse:


> A EMA de Albufeira registou *0.1*mm


Ena, ena, aproveitem-na bem.
Mas não foi contabilizado para acumulado do dia. 

Caíu ou não caíu chuva?


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2022 às 01:34)

StormRic disse:


> Ena, ena, aproveitem-na bem.
> Mas não foi contabilizado para acumulado do dia.
> 
> Caíu ou não caíu chuva?



Caíu, sim. Na rede WU e ao longo daquele alinhamento já há uma dezena de estações, desde quatro em Albufeira, até à mais a NE, Serpa. Todas ainda só com décimas, de 0,3 mm a 0,8 mm (estes em Almodôvar). Estes acumulados referem-se só ao dia de hoje (sábado).


----------



## aoc36 (13 Ago 2022 às 01:35)

StormRic disse:


> Ena, ena, aproveitem-na bem.
> Mas não foi contabilizado para acumulado do dia.
> 
> Caíu ou não caíu chuva?


Choveu dias vezes tipo um minuto cada


----------



## vamm (13 Ago 2022 às 10:35)

Depois de uma noite com chuva, vento e trovoada, a manhã está muito calma com alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Ago 2022 às 11:15)

Os meus pais estão em Manta Rota e relataram forte trovoada por volta das 3h da manhã, e por volta das 10h/10h30 também.


----------



## comentador (13 Ago 2022 às 13:40)

Bom dia, em Alvalade do Sado começou a chover de madrugada, rendeu 2,0 mm. Já deu pra abater algum pó. Esta manhã notava-se um ar mais fresco e leve, saudável.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Ago 2022 às 14:10)

Boas, por aqui, dia sujo com pingas de lama e alguns trovões durante a madrugada pelas 3h e picos, de resto, a EMA acumulou 0.2 mm e aqui nem o chão molhou.  

Está abafado e temperatura nos 27.6ºC.


----------



## marcoguarda (13 Ago 2022 às 14:54)

Oura, Albufeira


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2022 às 14:59)

A correnteza de células já está mais deslocada para Leste, praticamente afectando só a Andaluzia ocidental:






Acumulados dispersos mas relevantes pela data em que ocorrrem no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo:


Spoiler: Acumulados horários relevantes IPMA


----------



## tonítruo (13 Ago 2022 às 15:11)

marcoguarda disse:


> Ver anexo 2003Oura, Albufeira


Lol, também tirei foto, mas acho que agora já não vale a pena publicar


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2022 às 15:23)

tonítruo disse:


> Lol, também tirei foto, mas acho que agora já não vale a pena publicar



Qual "pena"? Vale sempre, estamos sempre à espera de fotos, não há duas fotos nem dois momentos iguais, nunca são demais todos os testemunhos especialmente com imagens.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Ago 2022 às 15:38)

De ontem à noite! Ainda deu para uns disparos  
Em Portimão






E umas de Silves também aqui


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Ago 2022 às 20:42)

Boas, por aqui, dia abafado com umas pingas e algumas trovoadas durante a madrugada, nada de especial, já vi melhor em Agosto.

Máxima: 31.8ºC
mínima: 22.5ºC


----------



## tonítruo (13 Ago 2022 às 21:07)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Noite com uma sequência de aguaceiros que produziram trovoada, mas como se moviam demasiado depressa, nem deu para acumular e devido à camada de poeira que havia na atmosfera a chuva que caiu foi "chuva de lama".
Manhã com o céu encoberto o que durou até pouco depois do início da tarde onde virou a céu parcialmente nublado.
Uma subida de temperatura notável tanto de noite como de dia.












Noite: *21*ºCmin, *↓21*km/h (*43*)max, *0.1*mmDia: *30*ºCmax, *↘15*km/h



Spoiler: Relâmpagos

































Pouco depois do meio-dia...


----------



## tonítruo (13 Ago 2022 às 21:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> (...) algumas trovoadas durante a madrugada, nada de especial, já vi melhor em Agosto.


Com o clima que temos aqui acho que é pedir demais pois já deve ser uma sorte não acabarmos o mês com 31 dias de céu limpo...


----------



## Thomar (13 Ago 2022 às 21:28)

tonítruo disse:


> Boa noite, por Albufeira:
> Noite com uma sequência de aguaceiros que produziram trovoada, mas como se moviam demasiado depressa, nem deu para acumular e devido à camada de poeira que havia na atmosfera a chuva que caiu foi "chuva de lama".
> Manhã com o céu encoberto o que durou até pouco depois do início da tarde onde virou a céu parcialmente nublado.
> Uma subida de temperatura notável tanto de noite como de dia.
> ...


Que bela foto!


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Ago 2022 às 21:40)

tonítruo disse:


> Com o clima que temos aqui acho que é pedir demais pois já deve ser uma sorte não acabarmos o mês com 31 dias de céu limpo...


Basta ver hoje o que aconteceu com o tempo mais nublado, que foi tudo enfiar-se no shopping da Guia e nos outros. 

De 7 em 7 anos, Albufeira costuma meter água. Em Setembro de 2008 meteu água, depois em Novembro de 2015 e estará preparada para meter água em 2022 ou já resolveram o problema crónico de Albufeira?


----------



## joralentejano (13 Ago 2022 às 21:58)

Boa noite,
Por Arronches, o dia de ontem ainda foi bastante quente, mas hoje já aliviou. De manhã esteve muito nublado, mas de tarde o sol já apareceu e o céu foi limpando gradualmente.
Não choveu e ainda bem porque para pingas de lama, já bastaram aquelas que caíram na noite de terça-feira.  

Extremos de ontem:
Máx: *36,3ºC*
Min: *15,4ºC*

Hoje:
Máx: *32,5ºC*
Min: *18,0ºC*

Neste momento, *23,7ºC *com vento moderado de oeste. Seguem-se uns dias mais agradáveis!


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2022 às 22:08)

tonítruo disse:


> Boa noite, por Albufeira:
> Noite com uma sequência de aguaceiros que produziram trovoada, mas como se moviam demasiado depressa, nem deu para acumular e devido à camada de poeira que havia na atmosfera a chuva que caiu foi "chuva de lama".
> Manhã com o céu encoberto o que durou até pouco depois do início da tarde onde virou a céu parcialmente nublado.
> Uma subida de temperatura notável tanto de noite como de dia.
> ...



Boas frames das DEA nuvem-nuvem. Foram realmente a maioria. Também é possível perceber que a base das nuvens tem estruturas típicas de virga, a explicar os fracos acumulados no solo a par da rapidez do movimento das células.
Formações sempre impressionantes de mammatus, nas correntes descendentes habituais nas bigornas de cumulonimbus maduros.

Filme do radar de Coruche (pela distância não consegue apanhar os níveis mais baixos, inferiores a 2 ou 3 Km)


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Ago 2022 às 06:44)

Bom dia,
A reportar neste momento de Cabanas de Tavira. A estação do Clube Náutico neste momento segue com uma temperatura bem amena de 19,8ºC e algum vento de oeste/sudoeste. O céu está limpo hoje, mas ontem ao final da tarde ainda se viam bem as nuvens de trovoada a este e sudeste.


----------



## frederico (14 Ago 2022 às 12:00)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Bom dia,
> A reportar neste momento de Cabanas de Tavira. A estação do Clube Náutico neste momento segue com uma temperatura bem amena de 19,8ºC e algum vento de oeste/sudoeste. O céu está limpo hoje, mas ontem ao final da tarde ainda se viam bem as nuvens de trovoada a este e sudeste.


Se estivesse aí pagava-te um café! 

No Algarve quando há céu nublado em Julho ou Agosto vai toda a gente para dentro dos centros comerciais o que é ridículo, pois cá fora acabam por estar 20 e tal graus e estes dias de levante nublado são os melhores de praia, sem vento e água quente.


----------



## tonítruo (14 Ago 2022 às 14:49)

frederico disse:


> Se estivesse aí pagava-te um café!
> 
> No Algarve quando há céu nublado em Julho ou Agosto vai toda a gente para dentro dos centros comerciais o que é ridículo, pois cá fora acabam por estar 20 e tal graus e estes dias de levante nublado são os melhores de praia, sem vento e água quente.


... e proteção natural contra a radiação UV.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Ago 2022 às 15:46)

tonítruo disse:


> ... e proteção natural contra a radiação UV.


Olha que não. O facto do céu estar nublado é uma ilusão e por vezes apanham-se grandes escaldões assim.
__________________________
Boas,
Depois de uma noite fresca, o dia segue agradável e com céu limpo. 

Mínima de *13,2ºC*.

*30,4ºC* neste momento.

Finalmente mais agradável em casa. Cerca de 50 dias depois, não preciso de ter a ventoinha ligada.


----------



## tonítruo (14 Ago 2022 às 16:03)

joralentejano disse:


> Olha que não. O facto do céu estar nublado é uma ilusão e por vezes apanham-se grandes escaldões assim.


Proteção no sentido de reduzir o índice UV de 9 para 5, por exemplo, claro que não ficas imune


----------



## tonítruo (14 Ago 2022 às 22:17)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Noite ventosa e mais fresca. O vento também persistiu durante o dia.
Céu limpo.









Noite: *17*ºCmin, *↓29*km/h (*53*)max, *86*%maxDia: *30*ºCmax, *↘22*km/h


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Ago 2022 às 22:47)

joralentejano disse:


> Olha que não. O facto do céu estar nublado é uma ilusão e por vezes apanham-se grandes escaldões assim.
> __________________________
> Boas,
> Depois de uma noite fresca, o dia segue agradável e com céu limpo.
> ...


Tens razão e se fores para a Ilha do Farol ficas com um bronze que não deitas-te por uma semana, falo eu por experiência própria quando era mais novo, ah e tal, está nublado mesmo com protector solar vim de lá tipo lagostim.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Ago 2022 às 22:52)

Boas 
Sismo à pouco! Provavelmente mais ninguém aqui do fórum sentiu  
Só ouvi as janelas a bater!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Ago 2022 às 23:55)

Por aqui o dia de hoje foi bem quentinho e com céu limpo. A máxima foi atingida por volta das seis da tarde, na altura em que o vento rodou para noroeste, e a água do mar está uma maravilha. Neste momento a estação do Clube Náutico de Tavira segue com 22,5ºC e praticamente não está vento por aqui.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Ago 2022 às 00:04)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Tens razão e se fores para a Ilha do Farol ficas com um bronze que não deitas-te por uma semana, falo eu por experiência própria quando era mais novo, ah e tal, está nublado mesmo com protector solar vim de lá tipo lagostim.


Aconteceu-me o mesmo uma vez na praia da Lagoa de Albufeira. Grande parte do dia com céu nublado e mesmo com protetor, fiquei com um dos maiores escaldões que alguma vez podia ter apanhado. Mesmo que diminua o índice UV, não há hipótese e temos de abrir o chapéu de sol na mesma ou vestir uma blusa para estarmos mais protegidos. No entanto, tirando o escaldão, foi um ótimo dia de praia. 
_________________
Por Arronches, final de tarde e início de noite algo ventoso com uma rajada máxima de *46,4km/h*.
A máxima foi de *30,9ºC.

18,6ºC* atuais.

Aproveitar o fresco enquanto se pode porque o martírio está de regresso no final da semana.


----------



## trovoadas (15 Ago 2022 às 00:27)

trovoadas disse:


> Boas
> Sismo à pouco! Provavelmente mais ninguém aqui do fórum sentiu
> Só ouvi as janelas a bater!


*"O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 14-08-2022 pelas 21:20 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 4.5 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 120 km a Sul-Sudoeste de Faro.

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (escala de Mercalli modificada) nos concelhos de Faro e Lagoa (Faro)."*


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Ago 2022 às 18:54)

Alguns dias e noites mais frescos por aqui finalmente, bom para arejar as casas à noite... Máxima de 30.3ºC e mínima de 13.7ºC. Vento moderado com rajadas e algum cheiro a fumo dos incêndios em Tomar e na Serra da Estrela...


----------



## joralentejano (15 Ago 2022 às 20:57)

Boa noite,
O dia começou com nevoeiro, mas que rapidamente se dissipou. Tarde agradável com céu limpo e algum vento. Deixo umas fotos tiradas desde Alegrete, na Serra de S. Mamede:










Máx: *31,8ºC*
Min: *13,7ºC*

Rajada máxima de *47,9km/h*. 
*
24,6ºC* neste momento.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Ago 2022 às 01:06)

Boa noite, 
Outro dia de verão típico aqui em Cabanas de Tavira, no entanto com bastante vento de sudoeste (estava melhor dentro da água quentinha do que propriamente no areal). Mais tarde, por volta das oito da noite, o vento virou para norte/noroeste, tendo de seguida sido atingida a temperatura máxima - como de costume. Entretanto a temperatura esta noite segue em valores bem agradáveis, com 23,3ºC de temperatura atual e céu limpo (mais quente inclusive que a meio da tarde passada).


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Ago 2022 às 12:16)

Boas, 22.7ºC por aqui com mínima de 15.2ºC. Vento moderado com rajadas que está a ser excelente para arrefecer as casas antes de o calor voltar, mas mau para os incêndios... Ontem ao final do dia o céu estava totalmente coberto de fumo.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Ago 2022 às 21:25)

Boa noite,
Por Arronches, dia de céu pouco nublado e bastante ventoso. Temperatura máxima abaixo dos 30ºC, coisa que já não se via desde dia 29 de junho. Bom tempo quase a acabar, infelizmente. A única coisa má que tem havido é o vento, pois é péssimo para o combate aos incêndios. 

Máx: *26,8ºC*
Min: *15,6ºC

20,9ºC* neste momento.


----------



## remember (16 Ago 2022 às 21:45)

Boa noite,

Fim de semana passado por Sevilha, bastante escuro na zona de Vila Real de Santo António, apanhamos chuva forte quase até Sevilha...

Depois por Sevilha, no sábado ainda caíram alguns aguaceiros, esteve uns 15/20 minutos com trovoada seca, era trovões de 10 em 10 segundos se tanto, nunca tinha assistido a nada assim.

Domingo e Segunda com bom tempo.
Foto tirada ainda deste lado em Castro Verde. 





Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Ago 2022 às 22:03)

17,8°c, vento moderado, aproveitar este fresquinho natural e arejar as casas que será de pouca dura.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Ago 2022 às 20:47)

Nos últimos dias tem havido mais vento (de sudoeste ao longo do dia e de norte de noite), o que tem causado um tempo um pouco mais agreste para a praia e noites menos quentes do que antes - no dia 16 a mínima no Clube Náutico de Tavira foi inclusive de 20ºC. No entanto, este "tempo fresco" deverá acabar nos próximos tempos, com um tempo mais de leste e um aumento das temperaturas mínima e máxima. A mudança já é notável neste momento: durante o dia esteve sempre muito vento de sudoeste e algo agreste na praia, no entanto o vento rodou para norte e está bem quente neste momento - estando a máxima a registar-se por estas horas aqui na estação do Clube Náutico de Tavira. Sigo com 27,7ºC para já.


----------



## vamm (17 Ago 2022 às 22:54)

Off: por aqui está um cheiro horrivel ao fumo dos incêndios do norte


----------



## tonítruo (17 Ago 2022 às 23:53)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Noite fresca e ventosa. O vento de noroeste persistiu durante o dia apesar de ter rodado temporariamente para sudoeste durante o início da tarde.
Céu limpo.









Noite: *17*ºCmin, *↘26*km/h (*54*)maxDia: *29*ºCmax, *↘22*km/h


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2022 às 01:01)

Boas, ventania por aqui com 48 km/h de NE neste momento. A puxar calor... 21.4ºC com 57% HR.


----------



## StormRic (18 Ago 2022 às 01:03)

vamm disse:


> Off: por aqui está um cheiro horrivel ao fumo dos incêndios do norte



É do incêndio na Região Oeste (Caldas da Rainha/Rio Maior). A nortada levou-o pelo Alentejo fora.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Ago 2022 às 02:43)

Boas,
Grande ventania de Nordeste em Portalegre neste momento, em contraste com vento praticamente nulo aqui em Arronches.
Rajadas a rondar os 40-50km/h de acordo com as estações.

Máxima de ontem (dia 17) foi de *29,9ºC*. Foi bom enquanto durou! 

*16,4ºC *neste momento.


----------



## tonítruo (18 Ago 2022 às 20:44)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Noite fresca e ventosa.
Dia mais calmo em comparação com o de ontem e com céu limpo.










Noite: *16*ºCmin, *↓28*km/h (*45*)maxDia: *28*ºCmax, *↑14*km/h, *15*%min


----------



## joralentejano (18 Ago 2022 às 22:21)

Boa noite,
A noite de hoje foi bastante fresca como há muito não se via devido à inversão, bem longe da mínima de 17ºC que a previsão do IPMA apresentava. Sempre pensei que estagnasse ou subisse a partir de uma certa hora devido à rotação do vento para nordeste, mas tal não aconteceu.
Entretanto, o dia já foi claramente mais quente. 

Máx: *34,3ºC*
Min: *12,8ºC*

Neste momento estão *26,3ºC* com vento nulo.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Ago 2022 às 18:32)

Boas,
Tal como o previsto, subida da temperatura, máxima que rondou os 35°c.
É urgente a chuva e alguma frescura, já nem me lembro da última vez que choveu.


----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2022 às 18:34)

Alcácer do Sal: máxima de 40,7ºC.
Pegões: 40,0ºC
Alentejo de novo com alguns quarentas.

Aljezur: 37,0ºC
Alvalade: 39,3ºC
Amareleja: 39,6ºC
Avis: 38,2ºC
Castro Marim: 34,8ºC
Neves Corvo: 38,2ºC
Elvas: 37,1ºC
Évora (C.C.): 38,1ºC
Fóia: 30,0ºC
Loulé: 36,1ºC
Olhão: 32,7ºC
Tavira: 33,6ºC

Valores de máximas nas EMA's disponíveis.


----------



## tonítruo (19 Ago 2022 às 20:52)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Noite muito mais quente e menos ventosa que a anterior.
Dia também com muito pouco vento e céu limpo.






Noite: *21*ºCmin, *↓16*km/hDia: *31*ºCmax, *←11*km/h (*36*)max


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Ago 2022 às 21:20)

Boas, por aqui, dia quente e regressou as noites tropicais.

Máxima: 33.4ºC
mínima. 21.9ºC

Amanhã, os alentejanos vão cozer pão em honra dos algarvios e vão mandar o calor para cá e os alentejanos ficam com o pão.


----------



## tonítruo (20 Ago 2022 às 21:28)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Temperatura mínima a subir novamente, espero que não suba mais 
Dia com céu limpo.






Noite: *24*ºCmin, *↓10*km/h (*26*)maxDia: *32*ºCmax, *↗10*km/h (*26*)max


----------



## joralentejano (20 Ago 2022 às 21:47)

Boa noite,
Por cá, o dia de hoje foi bastante quente com a temperatura perto dos 40ºC. A noite foi mais fresca que a de ontem devido à inversão.
Estive em Campo Maior ontem e quando saí de lá por volta da 1 da manhã ainda estavam 26ºC. Pelo caminho ainda chegou a descer aos 19ºC em alguns pontos e em Arronches marcava 21ºC. Diferença que se notava bem com o facto de os vidros estarem abertos e que bem sabia o fresquinho. 


Máx: *39,1ºC*
Min: *17,6ºC

29,9ºC* neste momento.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Ago 2022 às 17:52)

Grande calor pelos Algarves! Está impossível este ano! Nem é por este mês mas pelo acumular de tudo!


----------



## trovoadas (21 Ago 2022 às 19:04)

trovoadas disse:


> Grande calor pelos Algarves! Está impossível este ano! Nem é por este mês mas pelo acumular de tudo!


A estação de Loulé chegou aos 39.9°c!


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2022 às 19:22)

trovoadas disse:


> A estação de Loulé chegou aos 39.9°c!



A esta hora já devem estar fixas as máximas atingidas hoje.
Nestas poucas estações não se encontra paralelo com o registo de Loulé, realmente espantoso:

Albufeira: 36,6ºC
Alcácer do Sal: 36,6ºC (igualou Albufeira!)
Aljezur: 27,9ºC
Alvalade: 36,4ºC
Amareleja: 37,3ºC
Avis: 35,0ºC
Castro Marim: 36,9ºC
Neves Corvo: 36,7ºC
Elvas: 37,3ºC
Évora (C.C.): 36,4ºC
Fóia: 27,6ºC
Olhão: 31,7ºC
Praia da Rocha: 34,7ºC
Tavira: 33,1ºC

Mas na rede WU, temos, aí sim, alguns extremos (serão?):
Nexe: 42,4ºC
Loulé (Oeste): 40,7ºC
Loulé (Norte): 38,2ºC
Querença: 39,4ºC

Este grupo de estações em torno de Loulé parece-me suficiente para confirmar o valor da EMA e mostrar que foi ali o pólo de calor hoje, talvez de toda a região Sul.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Ago 2022 às 19:26)

trovoadas disse:


> Grande calor pelos Algarves! Está impossível este ano! Nem é por este mês mas pelo acumular de tudo!


Depende do local, junto à costa ainda não aqueceu e está mais fresco que ontem. Por aqui, ainda não rodou para NW e está SE com uma máxima de 32ºC e no momento com 27.5ºC, Tavira com uma máxima de 33.1ºC. Loulé foi a única estação.

@StormRic , se o vento rodar para NW, a máxima de Olhão ainda pode ser outra, tal como Tavira.


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2022 às 20:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Depende do local, junto à costa ainda não aqueceu e está mais fresco que ontem. Por aqui, ainda não rodou para NW e está SE com uma máxima de 32ºC e no momento com 27.5ºC, Tavira com uma máxima de 33.1ºC. Loulé foi a única estação.
> 
> @StormRic , se o vento rodar para NW, a máxima de Olhão ainda pode ser outra, tal como Tavira.


Sim, Olhão está muito "fresca", em comparação com o ambiente em redor. Aguardemos 

Aliás, o Sotavento costeiro esteve relativamente moderado. Faro parece estar a receber às 19h o Noroeste:


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Ago 2022 às 20:12)

StormRic disse:


> Sim, Olhão está muito "fresca", em comparação com o ambiente em redor. Aguardemos
> 
> Aliás, o Sotavento costeiro esteve relativamente moderado. Faro parece estar a receber às 19h o Noroeste:


Olhão (EMA) com máxima de 34.7ºC e vamos ver se não sobe mais.


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2022 às 20:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Olhão (EMA) com máxima de 34.7ºC e vamos ver se não sobe mais.


Ah, ganda noroeste... é preciso conhecê-lo bem. 

E acabou de chegar a Tavira também: 33,3ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Ago 2022 às 20:42)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e a porta do forno foi aberta mais tarde.

Máxima: 35.0ºC (máxima do mês)
mínima: 21.3ºC
actual. 33.9ºC

EMA (Olhão) 34.7ºC

Tavira teve uma máxima de 33.7ºC


----------



## tonítruo (21 Ago 2022 às 21:20)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Noroestada durante o dia a fazer a máxima disparar, ao menos a noite foi menos quente.
Céu limpo.









Noite: *21*ºCmin, *↘17*km/hDia: *37*ºCmax, *↘21*km/h (*42*)max, *18*%min


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Ago 2022 às 01:37)

Boa noite, 
No dia que há pouco acabou, passei exatamente pela zona de Loulé e, na estrada entre Loulé e Boliqueime, o termómetro do carro em andamento registou 39ºC por volta das duas da tarde. Penso que esses valores elevados estejam corretos, até porque posso garantir que Loulé hoje parecia o forno alentejano. Na zona de Alfamar, em contraste, estavam 10ºC abaixo desse valor porque o vento ainda estava de sudoeste. Entretanto, durante a tarde, o vento mudou de sudoeste para noroeste e o aumento brusco da temperatura foi rapidamente sentido. 

Aqui por Cabanas de Tavira está bastante calor ainda. A estação do Clube Náutico de Tavira regista neste momento 26,6ºC e com apenas 49% de humidade relativa. O céu está totalmente limpo e a seca extrema é infelizmente bem visível...


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Ago 2022 às 11:40)

Bela tosta que vai ser o dia de hoje e a noite que vem... Depois de uma mínima de 15.9ºC, o IPMA prevê mínima de 25 para a noite que vem.

Sigo com 29.8ºC e vento fraco de SE, 44% HR. Máxima de 34.3ºC ontem.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Ago 2022 às 18:54)

35.6ºC por aqui com máxima de 36.8ºC até agora, isto significa que a amplitude térmica de hoje até agora é de 20.9ºC. 

A título de curiosidade, aqui vão os extremos do Verão astronómico até agora.


Spoiler: Dados



T. Máx: 41.6ºC (13/07 17:34)
T. Mín: 9.6ºC (26/06 04:52)
T. Mín mais alta: 28.9ºC (12/07)
T. Máx mais baixa: 20.2ºC (22/06)

Humidade máx: 98% (04/08 07:42)
Humidade mín: 13% (12/07 14:14)

Pressão máx: 1021.03 hPa (07/07)
Pressão mín: 1008.2 hPa (11/07)

Rajada máxima: 53 km/h (18/08 01:23)
Vento médio máximo 10 min: 34.8 km/h (18/08 01:53)

Precipitação diária máxima: 4.2mm (22/06)
Rain rate máximo: 82.8 mm/h (22/06 21:09)


----------



## tonítruo (22 Ago 2022 às 22:10)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Noite ventosa e fresca.
Temperatura máxima de volta a valores mais aceitáveis...
Céu limpo.






Noite: *18*ºCmin, *↘28*km/h (*49*)max, *90*%maxDia: *29*ºCmax, *↘12*km/h


----------



## joralentejano (22 Ago 2022 às 22:30)

Boa noite,
Por Arronches, a noite foi fresca, mas o dia foi para esturricar mais uma vez. 
Sol a tornar-se ainda mais insuportável visto que já começa a ficar mais baixo. Também se vai notando bem a diminuição dos dias.

Máx:* 38,3ºC*
Min:* 16,3ºC*

Hoje está mais difícil descer, o pouco vento que há é quente. *29,4ºC* atuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Ago 2022 às 21:07)

Boas, por aqui, começou nublado e abriu à tarde, mas a temperatura foi mesmo escaldante. 

Máxima: 26.3ºC
mínima: 20.5ºC


----------



## tonítruo (23 Ago 2022 às 21:56)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Dia mais fresco e bem mais húmido.
Havia um "manto" de nuvens baixas sobre o mar a sul que nunca conseguiu chegar a terra. Por isso, houve sol praticamente todo o dia.






Noite: *20*ºCmin, *↘11*km/hDia: *26*ºCmax, *↖12*km/h (*30*)max, *19*ºCmax


----------



## tonítruo (24 Ago 2022 às 21:48)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
A camada de nuvens baixas conseguiu finalmente chegar a terra, durante a madrugada, pelo que o início da manhã foi de céu encoberto, mas com o avançar da manhã rapidamente retrocedeu e o resto do dia teve sol.









Noite: *18*ºCmin, *↘5*km/h, *97*%maxDia: *23*ºCmax, *↖7*km/h (*23*)max, *18*ºCmax


----------



## joralentejano (24 Ago 2022 às 23:29)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia quente e com céu limpo, mas hoje já esteve mais tolerável que nos dias anteriores. Novamente um contraste bem evidente com o Litoral nestes últimos dias.
Intensificação do vento ao longo da tarde e alguma névoa presente, o que é normal acontecer quando há nevoeiro persistente no Litoral. Começou logo a refrescar mais depressa, ao contrário de ontem em que mal corria uma aragem.
Temperaturas na ordem dos 35ºC até sábado, mas a partir de domingo já devem baixar para valores mais agradáveis. 

Máx: *35,0ºC*
Min: *18,3ºC

19,2ºC *neste momento com vento fraco de Noroeste. Nuvens baixas a avançar para o interior, daqui a umas horas já deve estar nublado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Ago 2022 às 20:59)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e mais quentinho.

Máxima: 27.3ºC
mínima: 18.9ºC


----------



## tonítruo (25 Ago 2022 às 22:37)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
O vento regressou e, como persistiu vindo de norte durante parte do dia, fez a temperatura máxima aumentar.
Céu limpo.







Noite: *18*ºCmin, *↓24*km/h (*41*)max, *90*%maxDia: *29*ºCmax, *↓15*km/h, *18*ºCmax


----------



## joralentejano (26 Ago 2022 às 17:23)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui, vai-se vislumbrando alguma instabilidade ao longe. Nada de especial, mas deixo algumas fotos tiradas há pouco.
No horizonte para Nordeste/Leste:













Norte/Nordeste:









Neste momento é visível novos desenvolvimentos na webcam. 





No domingo à noite deverá haver instabilidade mais próxima, mas ainda assim do outro lado da fronteira.

De resto, o dia segue bastante quente. 

Máx: *35,6ºC*
Min: *15,5ºC

34,4ºC* atuais.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Ago 2022 às 18:38)

Boa tarde,
Continua o bom tempo aqui no Algarve. Depois dum fim de semana bem quentinho e com vento de norte, o começo da semana foi acompanhado de algum nevoeiro matinal e vento de sudoeste - dias interessantes para ir à praia com menos gente do que o habitual.  Entretanto o nevoeiro já se dissipou e regressou o vento de norte, aumentando de novo a temperatura diurna. A estação do Clube Náutico de Tavira segue neste momento com 25,1ºC, mas já estiveram 28ºC quando o vento esteve de norte. 

Durante esta tarde e a de quarta foi possível observar nuvens de trovoada claramente bem a norte/nordeste daqui. Em dias de instabilidade no Estreito de Gibraltar também é normal observarem-se as típicas torres de trovoada a sudeste, mas nestes dias isso não tem ocorrido - é tudo bem a norte e, por isso, mais difícil de visualizar e fotografar.


----------



## tonítruo (26 Ago 2022 às 23:06)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Noite fresca e ventosa.
Dia idêntico ao de ontem com céu limpo.






Noite: *17*ºCmin, *↓27*km/h (*45*)max, *94*%maxDia: *29*ºCmax, *↘16*km/h


----------



## joralentejano (26 Ago 2022 às 23:11)

Boas,
Entre as 20h e as 20:30h, foi bem visível desde aqui de Arronches o desenvolvimento da célula na zona da Covilhã.
Infelizmente só tinha o telemóvel, por isso as fotos não têm a melhor qualidade.













Radar às 20:30h:





A noite segue agradável. Estão* 23,5ºC*.


----------



## tonítruo (27 Ago 2022 às 21:01)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Notável descida de temperatura, tanto de noite como de dia.
Alguns cúmulos a este por volta do meio dia, de resto, céu limpo.






Noite: *15*ºCmin, *↓19*km/h (*46*)max, *90*%maxDia: *25*ºCmax, *↑9*km/h, *18*ºCmax


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Ago 2022 às 18:19)

Alguém em Sagres para nos dizer se a precipitação que está no radar é virga ou se está a cair no solo? O satélite até está interessante, é pena não termos (como habitual) o radar de Loulé ativo...


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Ago 2022 às 18:49)

AndréFrade disse:


> Alguém em Sagres para nos dizer se a precipitação que está no radar é virga ou se está a cair no solo? O satélite até está interessante, é pena não termos (como habitual) o radar de Loulé ativo...


Os modelos não dão precipitação...


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Ago 2022 às 18:54)

Davidmpb disse:


> Os modelos não dão precipitação...


Alguns modelos apontam para aguaceiros dispersos provenientes da massa de nebulosidade que está agora no Sul, e com alguma energia para a formação eventual de trovoada...E de facto há qualquer coisa no radar e no satélite, nestas situações é o nowcasting que conta! Se os modelos não mostram então garantidamente que não há nada? Não é sempre assim...


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Ago 2022 às 18:59)

AndréFrade disse:


> Alguns modelos apontam para aguaceiros dispersos provenientes da massa de nebulosidade que está agora no Sul, e com alguma energia para a formação eventual de trovoada...E de facto há qualquer coisa no radar e no satélite, nestas situações é o nowcasting que conta! Se os modelos não mostram então garantidamente que não há nada? Não é sempre assim...


Estou a falar da região sul, só o GFS praticamente é que prevê alguma precipitação dispersa esta madrugada no Alentejo, não acredito nesse cenário, tendo em conta que mais nenhum o prevê, mas...


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Ago 2022 às 19:01)

AndréFrade disse:


> Se os modelos não mostram então garantidamente que não há nada? Não é sempre assim...


Ao longo dos anos, fui aprendendo que os modelos falham muito mais quando prevêm e não ocorre, do que o inverso, óbvio que lá pode haver uma ou outra exceção.


----------



## tonítruo (28 Ago 2022 às 19:17)

AndréFrade disse:


> Alguém em Sagres para nos dizer se a precipitação que está no radar é virga ou se está a cair no solo? O satélite até está interessante, é pena não termos (como habitual) o radar de Loulé ativo...


Aqui já caíram umas pingas (que não acumularam) por isso até ao momento aguaceiros de virga apenas...


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Ago 2022 às 20:20)

É possível que caiam umas pingas, mas não deve passar muito disso.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Ago 2022 às 20:23)

Boa tarde,
A temperatura diurna baixou hoje por aqui, mas o ambiente esteve abafado porque houve mais humidade do que aquilo que é normal.
Muitas nuvens até meio da tarde, mas depois limpou. 

Neste momento muitas nuvens para sul e surgiu uma pequena bigorna que já está em fase de dissipação. 

Máx: *32,5ºC*
Min: *16,5ºC

28,6ºC* atuais sem vento.


----------



## Norther (28 Ago 2022 às 22:18)

Não chove aí para baixo?


----------



## tonítruo (28 Ago 2022 às 22:30)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Tendo em conta que é dia 28 de outubro, temperatura máxima dentro do normal mas uma mínima acima da média 
Via-se uma cobertura de nuvens baixas a nordeste e a este durante o dia, mas no geral uma manhã e início de tarde com sol até uns aguaceiros de virga, vindos de sul/sudoeste, tornarem o céu encoberto já no final da tarde. Apesar de ter pingado umas 4-5 vezes, não acumulou...










Noite: *17*ºCmin, *↘8*km/h, *94*%maxDia: *22*ºCmax, *↖9*km/h (*29*)max, *18*ºCmax


----------



## joralentejano (28 Ago 2022 às 23:49)

tonítruo disse:


> Tendo em conta que é dia 28 de outubro


agosto 
Oxalá que pelo dia 28 de outubro já tenha chovido bastante.
____________________
Por aqui, há pouco caíram umas pingas e o vento intensificou-se. Rajada de *36.7mkm/h* agora mesmo.

Ambiente fresco. Estão *23,2ºC*.


----------



## tonítruo (28 Ago 2022 às 23:55)

joralentejano disse:


> agosto
> Oxalá que pelo dia 28 de outubro já tenha chovido bastante.
> ____________________
> Por aqui, há pouco caíram umas pingas e o vento intensificou-se. Rajada de *36.7mkm/h* agora mesmo.
> ...


Eu sei , mas é que a média da temperatura máxima aqui, em finais de agosto, deve rondar os 28ºC. Ter uma máxima de apenas 22ºC foi anómalo o suficiente para eu fingir que é finais de outubro (onde a máxima, por aqui, ronda os 22ºC e a mínima 15ºC)


----------



## joralentejano (29 Ago 2022 às 00:21)

tonítruo disse:


> Eu sei , mas é que a média da temperatura máxima aqui, em finais de agosto, deve rondar os 28ºC. Ter uma máxima de apenas 22ºC foi anómalo o suficiente para eu fingir que é finais de outubro (onde a máxima, por aqui, ronda os 22ºC e a mínima 15ºC)


Certo, é compreensível então, mas pensei mesmo que te tivesses enganado, daí o reparo. 

Entretanto, *22°C* tenho eu agora por aqui.  Discrepâncias entre o litoral e o interior têm sido bem vincadas ao longo deste mês, mas ao longo desta semana esse cenário já será diferente.


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2022 às 02:24)

AndréFrade disse:


> Alguém em Sagres para nos dizer se a precipitação que está no radar é virga ou se está a cair no solo? O satélite até está interessante, é pena não termos (como habitual) o radar de Loulé ativo...



Penso que seja virga. Basta comparar os radares de Arouca e de Coruche:






O eco de precipitação do radar de Arouca vai aumentando à medida que aumenta a distância ao radar e portanto a altitude interceptada pelo feixe. Termina abruptamente no limite e nesse limite o radar de Coruche nada vê, começando a ver ecos ainda mais para sul, mas muito mais fracos.
Portanto aqueles ecos são em altitude.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Ago 2022 às 12:25)

Bom dia,
A contrário do que muitos modelos chegaram a prever, não houve qualquer instabilidade do outro lado da fronteira perto desta zona. O modelo mais certeiro foi o harmonie da AEMET, como é habitual nestas situações, pois colocava tudo mais a norte.

Entretanto, o dia de hoje segue com céu limpo e agradável. 

Mínima de* 16,7ºC*.

Estão *25,1ºC *neste momento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Ago 2022 às 21:24)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo mas com poeira. Ontem, quase à meia-noite caiu umas pingas grandes, que ainda molhou o chão.

Máxima: 26.5ºC
mínima. 15.9ºC

Uma mínima estranha e rara nesta altura do ano, tendo em conta, os últimos anos e talvez a mais baixa desde que faço registos.


----------



## tonítruo (29 Ago 2022 às 23:25)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Tal como em Olhão, também uma temperatura mínima anormalmente baixa que se seguiu à máxima anormalmente baixa de ontem.
Dia com um pouco mais de vento do que ontem e com céu limpo.






Noite: *16*ºCmin, *→11*km/hDia: *25*ºCmax, *↗15*km/h (*33*)max


----------



## tonítruo (30 Ago 2022 às 16:38)

Comboio de trovoadas a chegar ao Algarve


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Ago 2022 às 16:56)

Por aqui, chove pouco mas com cada pinga. Trovoada só ouvi uma.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Ago 2022 às 17:12)

Por Quarteira caíu um bom aguaceiro com trovoada! Agora estou por Loulé e chove moderado. A linha está a vir do mar, a entrar em Quarteira e a seguir para Norte em direção a Loulé.


----------



## tonítruo (30 Ago 2022 às 17:41)

Nestas situações dava jeito o radar de Loulé, mas como depois de vários meses de manutenção só chegou para estar funcional durante duas semanas ou lá quanto é que foi, é compreensível que já esteja em manutenção novamente, talvez o tenhamos ativo outra vez lá para as duas últimas semanas de dezembro antes de entrar novamente em manutenção


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2022 às 17:43)

À distância a que está o radar de Corcuhe, é só isto que apanha, essencialmente os ecos dos níveis médios e altos.
Pode portanto chover mais intensamente do que os ecos fazem supôr, isto se não houver evaporação importante a caminho do solo.






Embora menos frequentes, as DEA nuvem-solo estão potentes, duas de > 50 kA (58 e 55) bem juntinhas:






E esta outra foi há uma hora atrás:





Também houve ainda mais cedo no sotavento mais a Leste, mais fracas, mas uma positiva (têm sido raras) de 18,7 kA, perto de VRSA.


----------



## tonítruo (30 Ago 2022 às 17:54)

Vista para este:


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (30 Ago 2022 às 19:23)

Mas que bela chuvinha aqui penso nosso canto do Sotavento!!


----------



## Maria Elleonor (30 Ago 2022 às 19:31)

Loulé


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (30 Ago 2022 às 19:41)

Também temos direito a mammatus!!


----------



## tonítruo (30 Ago 2022 às 21:10)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Noite fresca e com algum vento.
Céu limpo durante a manhã e durante o início da tarde até uma linha de instabilidade, vinda de sul, passar de rasante a este. Consequentemente, não choveu mas ainda vi uns 3 relâmpagos e ouvi uns 10 trovões 









Noite: *17*ºCmin, *↘19*km/h (*37*)max, *93*%maxDia: *26*ºCmax, *↑15*km/h


----------



## joralentejano (30 Ago 2022 às 21:26)

Boa noite,
Em Arronches, o dia foi de céu limpo e agradável. De manhã estava bastante fresquinho, o que é ótimo. 
Ao final do dia, nuvens altas para Sul e Sudeste provenientes da linha de instabilidade que afetou o Algarve. 










O último dia de agosto é amanhã, mas já se pode dizer que o mês acaba com *0mm*. O acumulado anual não passa dos desastrosos 160mm há 2 meses. 

A média das máximas este mês, até ao dia de hoje, é de *34,7ºC*. Considerando a média de Elvas nas normais 71/2000 ficará cerca de 1ºC acima da média. 

Extremos de hoje:
Máx: *30,2ºC*
Min:* 13,4ºC

24,7ºC* atuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Ago 2022 às 21:29)

Boas, por aqui, sol de manhã e depois uma chuvinha que molhou o chão e 3 trovões.  

Máxima: 25.9ºC
mínima: 17.5ºC


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2022 às 22:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, sol de manhã e depois uma chuvinha que molhou o chão e 3 trovões.
> 
> Máxima: 25.9ºC
> mínima: 17.5ºC



Eheh, esses trovões bem contadinhos, mas a chuvinha deu para contar mais do que pingos, pouco, que o "São Pedro" quando abre a torneira também está em poupança 


Loulé: 1,0 mm
Faro (aeródromo): 1,2 mm
Olhão: 0,1 mm
Tavira: 0,6 mm
Castro Marim: 0,7 mm
V.R.S.A: 0,7 mm
Alcoutim: 0,1 mm


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Ago 2022 às 14:16)

Boas. Mínima de 13.1ºC por aqui, bem mais fresco! Os dias ainda vão ser moderadamente quentes mas está bem melhor para começar a refrescar as casas à noite. Pena que não chove...

Sigo com 26.4ºC e vento moderado de WSW. 38% HR.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Ago 2022 às 19:53)

Boas,
O dia começou bem fresco e com nevoeiro, mas rapidamente se dissipou. De resto, dia de céu limpo, mas estava-se bem na rua desde que se estivesse à sombra.
Tal como disse o @SpiderVV, só é pena não chover e infelizmente, com a cut-off cada vez mais para norte deverá continuar a ser uma miragem por estas bandas. No dia em que vir chover de forma significativa até digo que é mentira. 

Máx: *30,5ºC*
Min: *12,5ºC

27,8ºC *neste momento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Ago 2022 às 20:13)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e com algumas nuvens altas a sul.

Máxima: 27.3ºC
mínima: 15.5ºC
*
Olhão (Esta Tarde)*


----------



## tonítruo (31 Ago 2022 às 23:42)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Noite fresca e com vento.
Dia mais quente e com céu limpo.






Noite: *16*ºCmin, *↓23*km/h (*42*)maxDia: *29*ºCmax, *↗18*km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Set 2022 às 01:22)

Por razões pessoais não pude fazer o típico seguimento meteorológico nos últimos dias de agosto, no entanto posso dizer que foram dias claramente instáveis e "fresquinhos".  O 28 de agosto, domingo, mais pareceu um dia de outubro algarvio do que propriamente um dia de verão, com sol de trovoada, céu maioritariamente nublado, alguma brisa de sudoeste, uma temperatura máxima a rondar os 23-24ºC e bastante humidade relativa. Dadas estas condições, decidi deslocar-me até à Tapada Grande na Mina de São Domingos, onde estava algum sol e a temperatura rondava os 30ºC. Ao final da tarde formou-se uma trovoada a poucos quilómetros de distância da praia fluvial e até se ouviram vários trovões ao longe. Depois da paragem para jantar em Santana de Cambas, cheguei inclusive a ver um relâmpago e a chuva acompanhou por vezes o trajeto de Mértola até à zona de Castro Marim. Ao que parece as tais células fracas ainda conseguiram pingar alguma coisa no litoral, visto que a praia costeira no dia seguinte estava cheia de marcas de chuva e os carros estavam cheios de lama ao sair da urbanização.  

Na terça passada, dia 30, vi em várias previsões sobre o facto de poder ocorrer trovoada no Sotavento, e a manhã parecia exatamente corresponder a esse prognóstico: tempo extremamente calmo, alguma nebulosidade negra no mar e o típico sol de trovoada, intensificado pela humidade relativa. Decidi ir até à zona da Praia da Falésia para fugir da nublosidade e da possível precipitação, mas infelizmente foi uma má escolha pois a trovoada atingiu toda a região a leste dos Olhos de Água e não muito depois de pousar as coisas na areia. Antes de chegar à praia ainda estive para ir até à Senhora da Rocha, o que teria sido uma opção muito melhor (mas na altura não sabia).  Com a chuva e o arrefecimento da temperatura, fui obrigado a sair da praia mais cedo - mas talvez o melhor do dia tenha sido a vista maravilhosa da Ponta das Silvas, com o contraste entre a escuridão das nuvens de trovoada a leste, os _mammatus _e o sol escaldante em cima. Infelizmente agora não tenho aqui as imagens dessa vista, porque posso já garantir que foi algo impressionante e extremamente bonito... 
No regresso a casa a chuva acompanhou todo o trajeto da Via do Infante entre Loulé e casa. De facto, ainda chegou a chover bem, e a estação do Clube Náutico de Tavira acumulou 0,5 mm. Houve estações que acumularam mais de 1 mm de chuva. Tendo em conta que na maioria dos últimos anos não tem chovido nada no Algarve durante meses a fio no verão, estas são sem dúvidas boas notícias, ainda que obviamente não serão a solução para o grave problema de seca que a região enfrenta! 

O último dia de agosto foi o regresso à "normalidade" de verão, mas o forte vento durante o dia fez-me novamente "obrigar" a viajar de novo um bom bocado, desta vez à Senhora da Rocha. Mesmo com as arribas elevadas, a praia ainda chegou a levar com algum vento e houve momentos mais "frescos".


----------

